# Local Honey



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

My opinion is if you leave home in the morning, harvest your hives, and return home that same day, it is local. If you have to stay overnight before returning home, it is not local.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

That sounds good! Any others?


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

It depends on why you want local honey.

If you are hoping to get some kind of benefit from the local pollen, you need to produce the honey within the area where that pollen is produced. I could drive a short distance from home and have completely different pollen sources that wouldn't give the hoped for benefits.

If you just want to support the local bee keeper, than every honey eater in the state is local enough for me.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

look here 
beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=004698

It seems the debate on what is local honey is as hot as prices lol

Good rule here might be see what your costomers say.then again like said all depends on what reason people want local honey for.But most of my costomers just want to support the local bekeeper and not the big honey packers.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

When someone asks me if the honey is truly local, I show them the hives in my back yard, that's local.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree with power napper.Just 2 weeks ago i was selling honey at a fall fest 25 miles from my house.The most comon question ask was is this local honey then backed with do you have your own hives?My replies was yes they are in my backyard.All that asked were happy with the replie
and it shows in sales 185lbs on a nice fall sunday.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I had read somewhere that honey produced within a 50 mile radius from your home is of benefit (pollen allergies). IMHO I think anything within this range would be considered "local" honey.


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow Mitch ! 185 lbs?? Just curious, how much per pound? I just saw some local clover honey at a local retailer for just $3.00 per lb. seemed very cheap. Hope you did better than that.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

jamiev
Like i said in another post i quit posting my prices a few years back.My Market is a small town market.My goal is to have a small honey busness when i retire in say 20 years.My prices are most likely meaningless in your area.All i know is i took off 870lbs of honey more than double what i have been getting and only have 250lbs left.How much honey did you get this year and can you get $5 a pound?What is cheep?Prices are like other infomation on this site what works in Ny may not work in Oh or what works in the big city may not work in a small town.


----------

